# I might have jumped the gun ...



## Daniel (19/11/14)

Joined the forum a few weeks ago , and it's been a roller coaster of note ...

But like all newbies (ok maybe just me) I feel i might have bitten off more than I can vape  

Purchased an Evic (hopefully arriving tomorrow) , as well as a Nemesis but silly me did not do my research too much so now I am second guessing myself on the mech , did watch a few videos around coil building and watts and wattnots and all that but being the less 'mechanical' type as well as more of a comfort vaper I think I might have jumped the gun a bit .... 

So what would the natural progression be ? I wanted to skip the whole stages bit and get into it but _I fear my excitement got the better of me ...I suppose there are certain steps but I was never one to be patient am I being a chop ? _


----------



## rogue zombie (19/11/14)

I don't have a mech, but I will get one in future.

But I would just advise keep it simple and safe till you really know what you're doing. I mean build sensible coils above 1,0ohm or around there, and you wont be putting batteries through dangerous strain.

You can always build the coil and check ohm and for shorts on the eVIc anyway, before putting it on the mech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/11/14)

Daniel said:


> Joined the forum a few weeks ago , and it's been a roller coaster of note ...
> 
> But like all newbies (ok maybe just me) I feel i might have bitten off more than I can vape
> 
> ...


I started out with a kangertech evod, then i went over to a Vision Spinner 2 with a mini protank 3, now im going over to a hana modz clone 50w ... I have been vaping for about a month now and only just took a leap of blind faith and built my first micro coil for my evod..
I am staying off the mech mods till i am a little more sure of what i am doing. The evic should treat you well and i would suggest with my limited knowledge, that you get yourself a clearomizer. Maybe Nautilus Mini.. Stick to something like that for a while.. Coils can be purchased seperately so there is less finicky stuff to worry about ! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Andre (19/11/14)

Consider attending the JHB vape meet, you will get more information in an hour there than in a long time on you own. And do not be afraid to ask someone to help you. And it is not that difficult at all then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (19/11/14)

Daniel said:


> Joined the forum a few weeks ago , and it's been a roller coaster of note ...
> 
> But like all newbies (ok maybe just me) I feel i might have bitten off more than I can vape
> 
> ...



Well you've got the best of both (so to speak). The Evic is a great regulated mod and you can use it without worry. Having the Nemesis does not mean you immediately have to start using it, just let it sit there until you've done enough research - you'll know when you are ready.

As for coil building, go on youtube and search for whatever RBA you have and you will find tons of builds specifically for it (there really is no shortage of tutorials, for any attomizer). Building coils is really the easy part, and if you stick to using the regulated mod at first you will almost certainly be safe (it will refuse to work when you do something wrong).

And as @Andre said, there really is no substitute for one-on-one with experienced vapers when it comes to getting up to speed quickly, so attend the vape meet if at all possible (and take your gear along).


----------



## Daniel (19/11/14)

wow , thx guys really appreciate the input ... unfortunately won't be able to attend the meet have a year end function same date  

yup , think I'll stick with it on the Evic for now , try some builds and see (time to get a ohm reader as well as I hear the Evic's built in one is not 100% accurate ?) good to have a great community like this !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (19/11/14)

Daniel said:


> wow , thx guys really appreciate the input ... unfortunately won't be able to attend the meet have a year end function same date
> 
> yup , think I'll stick with it on the Evic for now , try some builds and see (time to get a ohm reader as well as I hear the Evic's built in one is not 100% accurate ?) good to have a great community like this !



The Evic S rounds up.
In that case, your reading isnt as accurate as a proper meter, but it does the job just fine in 0.1 ohm increments.


----------



## BigAnt (19/11/14)

Mods are like "ummmmm cars" .... if you have them you will find a reason to use them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (23/11/14)

So I successfully built my first (ugly) coil from NiChrome 16mm , three wraps , Japanese cotton + Honey Badger nice and safe 1.9ohms (using a multi meter so for new builders ALWAYS remember to check the resistance of the actual tester wires as well!!!) so vaping at around 7.2W which is what I'm running the Evic at as well  , but MAN the throat hit on the Tugboat + Nemi is hectic..... ok I'm not going to break any cloud chasing records but this would most likely be my work ADV so don't want to attract too much attention 

What sort of battery life can I expect from an Efest 2100 mah ? 1-2 days before I lose the flavour ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

